# Printer takes long time to respond!



## lgkoppel (Apr 10, 2003)

Changed from Win98SE to WinXP Now my Hewlet Packard 1200c Deskjet Printer takes a very long time to respond to the print command. When it does, it prints normally.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

hello lgkoppel
your question is more appropriate perhaps for the hardware or XP section(one of the mod's will probably move it there). printer slowdown is not exactly a trick you see.  anyway you might find this hp site helpful http://www.hp.com/country/us/eng/support.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome....let's move you to hardware for starters.


----------



## Darlene C (Nov 16, 2002)

sorry, I hit the wrong button didn't finish my post. Right click on bar on bottom and check Task Manager to see the amount of CPU's being used.


----------



## Darlene C (Nov 16, 2002)

Here is the first part of that post, I guess it didn't post after all. I had the same problem when I upgraded to Windows XP, the printer took about 5 min. before it started to print and Windows, wasn't making any System Restore Points. Rolling Rog had me shut down a lot of programs running in the background, like CD Burner and a few others that I can't remember. I went from using 100% CPU's down to about 3 or 4%. Check the Task Manager by right clicking on the bar on bottom and see how much CPU's you are using, this might be the problem. If you un-check some of the one's that are not essential they can still be used they just are not running all the time in the background. Hope this helps.


----------



## gsalp (Mar 16, 2003)

I have had problems with my HP 940c printer on my Windows ME based machine. I have contacted HP about the problem and really just got the runaround, email edition.

HP told had me add another printer to my system, picking the HP 550c printer. Apparently the 550c uses a generic print driver. Once I did this the printer worked reasonably fast. But the 550c print driver is pretty generic and colors were not good. The point was to determine if the print drivers were the problem. I ended up downloading new print drivers in the end. This did NOT help, but now I have the most current print driver.

I did not give up on the problem (even though HP pretty much had). Afer much trouble shooting, I made the assumption that the problem was with memory. Not enough memory, even though I have 256 mg ram. I solved the problem by installing a program called RamBooster. you can find it at : http://download.com.com/3000-2086-1400043.html

My system now works better and prints better.

I am not much of a computer guru, but that is what I have done to solve the HP slow printing problem. I do not claim to be an expert. Just an old hacker.

George


----------



## Darlene C (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi,
I am glad you found a remedy, I am no expert and have no one to ask, that is why I find this site a treasure. It has helped pull my bacon from the fire more than once. I need more ram also. I looked into your link and it does not apply to Windows XP, thanks for sharing it. Have a Happy Holiday.
Darlene


----------



## Darlene C (Nov 16, 2002)

PS. I forgot to add, I have a HP also and they have never given me any help, but I have heard this about almost every computer, Microsoft is probably the worst offender with software. My computer came with Windows Me, but it died a painful death. I have upgraded to XP, and besides it being a memory hog it is really a good product. I now need more Ram because the minimum is 128mb. and that is what I have. Too bad Rambus ram is so expensive, I hope it doesn't go off the market before I can afford it. Ha. Ha.


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

lgkoppel, Did you go to HP's website and download the drivers for WinXP????


----------

